# anbody do large comm. truck stops etc.?



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

just wondering if anybody could give me any advice on a large truckstop that i'm bidding? the largest commercial parking lot i've done was very simple it was large with not really any obstacles and i could get it done in 4hrs or 2 hrs with 2 trucks. i'm bidding a truck stop for next year that is a medium size truck stop. around 150-200 semis parking area. i'm bidding per push plus salt application and side walks and anything over 6" of snow is an additional $60 /hr. per truck. it's funny in their bid sheet they want a 6-8hr. response time from the time they call. they also have a 3" trigger which sucks. anybody have any input? how many trucks do you use or need or other equipment would you guys suggest? any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Are they nutz!!! A truck stop! Flat rate per push! NO FRIGGIN WAY! 
I see this as a major problem: Ya go plow and ya spend all day cleaning up after trucks that have moved after you've plowed that area.
By the hour ONLY. Ya know they'll be calling and maybe even threatening non payment b/c you didn't plow all of the lotif ya don't
Also, have you ever plowed a commercial lot w/ semis? I'll tell ya; that snow will pack down hard w/ 50,000 # rigs running over it. 
I did a small truck stop for awhile, unless they're OK w/ unlimited salt I wouldn't try doing it w/ a truck again. You'll need a piece of "equipment". And besides, a 3" trigger? I'd pass.
If they're open 24/7 which they probably are, you'll have a good time wasting YOUR time plowing out the pumps one at a time or waiting for long periods while the driver is inside jawjacking or buying HoHo's.
What condition is the pavement in? Truck stops can be pretty rough.
What kind of tank covers do they have? Is the fill area aside from the lot or are the tank covers in the paved area you need to plow. I've snapped the blade too many times on the covers that are supposed to be flush w/ the pavement.
Truck stops are HARD on vehicles!!!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i appreciate the input. the contract is a little more cut and dry. i plow it once nomatter how many big rigs are parked. if they call me back for clean ups it's $60/hr over and above the initial per shove price.you've got some good points that i'll definetely look into. thanks for the info. later, pete


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok, thats better. That would be the biggest concern. Second would be the 3" trigger. Ya sure ya wanna do that?
How long are the pushes? are U confident the equipment U have can do 'em?
How are ya gonna figure a flat rate per push price? I mean 1 time ya mite have alot of rigs to work around the next time ya mite have none? Figuring on just workin' the law of avgs?
What are their views on salt? Are ya gonna get stuck tryin to "chisel" snow off a lot that has been packed down b/c they don't wanna drop a dime on salt?
And I still stress the issue of "rough lots". I remember one time I hit a tank cover so hard the coffee that was in my cupholder splashed so high it hit the ceiling and my co pilot (favorite dog) got knocked off the seat. It was way funny. She just got up off the floor and gave me one of those stupid looks like "what was that??!!" and went back to sleep.
So just tryin to help out so if you really gotta have this job that ya go into it "eyes open".

Later, Matt
Oops, sorry, lookin' at your equip. list, it looks like U should be OK.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

good points man. i'm going to check it out again today. there's another truck stop with in 10 minutes of my shop . it was just built last year it has a nice flat and not to mention it's not old enough to have a lot that's falling apart. i'm gonna toss this around as i'd rather have the truck stop that's 10 minutes away from me. i meet with them in september. the one your refering to is a pilot, the new one is a loves truck stop. i'm gonna go check out the pilot today again. i'll let ya know what i see. thanks, pete


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Good thinking. The bad station I'm talkin about was a Speedway at the time and later was sold to Marathon & has gone down hill since. (trucks backing off pavement out onto lawn and basically making their own pothole ridden parking lot. Also the amount of garbage is incredible!
Ya know what a trucker does when he doesn't want to get out of his truck during the nite and take a walk to go pee?
I had a another very large station that we did the mowing for that was also a Speedway and was sold to Pilot. 
They sent me paperwork for a bid to continue the lawnwork.
It was actually handled by some secondary maintanence firm out of Pennsylvania.
I never sent the paper work in b/c they had a set rate per acre (which was very, very, very low) 
I talked to them on the phone and the deal was they will pay you XXX$$$ to do XXX work. I thought "bulls&^%$!, you don't tell ME what I'm gonna make, I own this company and I set MY rates!!"
What they offered was 1/4 of what I was already makin'.
So, I let it go.
I hope the same maintenece company is NOT in charge of your account.

pm me if you want: [email protected]


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

we used to plow one. they are a pain in the ass. we have a lot of stuff. and we would have to plow it. and drop tons and tons of salt. an average 5" event would see about 5 tons of salt just to soften up the hard pack front the tailers and we would have to bring in a grader on some storms b/c salt would do enouph. so if your gonna do it youd better have something to scrape that hard pack up b/c a plow will no do i dont care if it has down pressure


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

For example the truck stop near exit 4 on I-80 in NJ(4 miles from PA) has potholes 4-6" deep all over the place. I know some that are paved around here, but otherwise i'd say no.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Sno4U;550357 said:


> Good thinking. The bad station I'm talkin about was a Speedway at the time and later was sold to Marathon & has gone down hill since. (trucks backing off pavement out onto lawn and basically making their own pothole ridden parking lot. Also the amount of garbage is incredible!
> Ya know what a trucker does when he doesn't want to get out of his truck during the nite and take a walk to go pee?
> I had a another very large station that we did the mowing for that was also a Speedway and was sold to Pilot.
> They sent me paperwork for a bid to continue the lawnwork.
> ...


 yeah that's it!! there is a maintenance company out of PA. s&m or something like that that handles all the pilots property maintenance. thay didn't tell me how much they were gonnapay on the mowing part though. i'm starting to look at this in a whole different light now. you've been very helpful thanks. i wasn't able to go look at it today but i will. i'm leaning towards telling them to pound sand and going after the "loves" truck stop. later, pete


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I read my post and wasn't sure if you understood the paying on a per acre basis was with the lawn work. I never got as far as dealing with them in the snow end.
Anywhoo, the lawnwork payed by the acre and it was something like $43/per A. A friggin' insult when U consider truckstops are all little islands of grass and it takes along time to make up an Acre! Not to mention the gallon jugs full of piss you'll have to P/U!!! A great time when you consider they've been baking in the sun for several days. Hope no one hits one w/ a mower!
So, in my opinion: Good FRIGGIN" LUCK!!!!


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i got a call from them last summer for a truck stop that was being built. they wanted a price for mowing and snow i go out to look at it and there was nothing built yet the site work wasnt even done yet, basicly was just a scraped off lot i called them and was told that the deadline for bids was in 10 days and they would not extend it after that date. i tried to ask them how i can price what doesnt exsist and they had no answer. i will never even talk to them again.


----------

